# i cant identify the year or frame type or other stuff



## hYD3 (1 mo ago)

i only know its a police revolver

nothing about value or what parts i can retrofit it with etc etc etc


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

Appears to be a stainless square butt K frame 4" Model 13. It has a "pinned" barrel so it's pre '82 manufacture. Probably 60's or early '70's. If it were mine, and I have several S&W revolvers, and it shoots and locks up tight I wouldn't do anything to it. There's a big interest in the older police department issued handguns that may increase the value a little but the real value is in its originality. Although there are some surface scratches I wouldn't let it go for under $600 and probably more than that.

Go over to one of the Smith & Wesson forums. There are guys over there that know a heck of a lot more than I do.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

An S&W of that vintage probably only needs to be shot. Unlatch the cylinder and see if there is a model number on the frame right in front and bottom of the cylinder window.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

drycreek said:


> An S&W of that vintage probably only needs to be shot.


Amen to that!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Open the cylinder and look there to find the model #


----------

